#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 大家對「魔物娘」的看法？

## 弦月

:jcdragon-hi: 這裡是不認真打小說的上弦月喔！

其實我對這類作品挺有興趣的～雖然不知為何大多魔物娘類型作品是......呃.....那種東西？

對了，我指的不是「獸人」，也不是「獸耳」喔！

我指的是人馬、人魚、哈爾庇厄這類的奇幻生物（就是估狗＂魔物娘＂會出現的那種.......微妙的圖

而且我想問的也不只「魔物娘」，就算是男的也可以（不對

山海經裡面的半人半Ｘ（ＥＸ人頭鳥身神、牛頭人）這類的奇幻生物也算在我想問的範圍裡面

希望聽聽大家的看法

----------


## 雪麒

啊其實我對這方面沒有很多關注和了解……似乎是一種萌屬性～？

這應該算是『人外』的領域了吧～話說我是因為有6/27這個展會才知道有『人外』這個概念

參考
魔物娘： http://zh.moegirl.org/%E9%AD%94%E7%89%A9%E5%A8%98
人外： http://zh.moegirl.org/%E4%BA%BA%E5%A4%96

----------


## 飯飯之交

我也蠻喜歡魔物娘或者人外的設定，目前最喜歡的是[魔物娘的日常](這本是從成人項向稍微修改變成輔導級的擦邊球)

其實，世界之大，我們都希望或者承認獸人的存在，其他魔王娘/男存在也是完全可以理解的!

對我來說，只要劇情或者設定讓我愛心滿滿，這些都是一塊蛋糕ˊ▽ˋˊ▽ˋˊ▽ˋ

----------


## 礿

其實個人蠻喜歡半人半獸的，不分性別，啊但是比較偏好男性啦呵呵(?
覺得像是上面雪麒說的，算是一種萌屬性 :jcdragon-nod: 
而且綜合這樣的設定，有時後會促使題材別有一番風味、變得特別

p.s個人偏好人魚或鳥人(小聲

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

基本上就是非人類但具有部分人類特徵都能算吧?

我的角色設定其實也比較偏人外呢，畢竟不是純獸(生物)

老實說個人很喜歡機械和奇美拉(?)之類的混合生物
從只是裝機械義肢到直接變成別種生物我都覺得很酷ww

只是，長相太扭曲獵奇的除外ˊ_>ˋ(因為我不是變態(?
還是會兼顧美感的~

總之"非人"這個特色對我有很大的吸引力就是了ww

----------


## 紅峽青燦

那各位對爬行娘的感受如何?
我實在不知道爬行娘要分類在哪裡，
苦力怕已經夠難分類(也夠難纏了)
爬行娘你們說呢?WWWWWWWWW

----------


## 弦月

爬行娘.....?我覺得那應該分類在"擬人化"吧？
可是我真的好討厭她我已經被炸好多好多次了（而且都還沒看到她就被炸了ＱＡＱ

然後礿，我也很喜歡鳥人和人魚喔～

----------


## CORN庫爾

魔物娘...我覺得那算是奇幻生物呢。
我流感覺上的獸人指的是現有或是曾經存在過的生物混合人類特徵的產物（ＥＸ狼人、人魚／魚人、哈比（半人半鳥）、恐龍人（？））
魔物娘則是不存在世界上的生物混合人類特徵的產物（ＥＸ史萊姆娘、龍娘、惡魔娘）

不過其實都可以稱作人外（帶有其他種族特徵的類人型生命體）的樣子？

----------

